# Employer Responsibility when work permit expires



## igili59 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been on work permit for about 4yrs in canada. The employer terminates my employment contract just as my work contract was about to expire however not ready to pay the full the cost of relocating me and my family back to Europe.
What responsibility does my employer have to ensure that My family and I relocate back to my home country?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

igili59 said:


> I have been on work permit for about 4yrs in canada. The employer terminates my employment contract just as my work contract was about to expire however not ready to pay the full the cost of relocating me and my family back to Europe.
> What responsibility does my employer have to ensure that My family and I relocate back to my home country?


Hi,

If your contract of employment indicates that your employer must cover your relocation back to your home country, then kindly point it out to them. However, if it is NOT clearly printed on black & white, am afraid they have not obligation at all.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## igili59 (Aug 23, 2012)

No there was no provision in my contract however this contract is not enforceable for technical reasons.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

igili59 said:


> I have been on work permit for about 4yrs in canada. The employer terminates my employment contract just as my work contract was about to expire however not ready to pay the full the cost of relocating me and my family back to Europe.
> What responsibility does my employer have to ensure that My family and I relocate back to my home country?


None.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

If your employment was under the Low Skilled Pilot Project then the employer undertook to provide you with return airfare. As the contract does not contain that provision, it seems it was a Skilled position. The employer has no liability to pay your return airfare. You are entitled to stay in Canada till your work permit expires.

I do not encourage you to overstay, but CIC are apparently giving up to $2,000 to people who overstay to go back home. I am not sure that you will actually get anything close to $2,000 and if also you (hypothetically) took this money, I am not sure you will get back into Canada. So if you want to stay, you may rather want to look at applying for a visitor extension and finding another employer who will try to get you an LMO.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

bestplace said:


> I do not encourage you to overstay, but CIC are apparently giving up to $2,000 to people who overstay to go back home.


Do you have a link to that information?


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Do you have a link to that information?


Do a Google search for the phrase "Canada will pay $2,000 for people to return to their home country" and you will find some links.

I actually got it slightly wrong in my initial post. You will have to put in a refugee claim first, before your status expires, which will mean you can obtain a work permit after filing your claim with the Imigration and Refugee Board, and once you have the work permit you can work - until you lose your refugee claim. Then you approach CBSA for the money. A rather ridiculous system IMHO. If you are am honourable type of person, I suspect you will not want to do this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First, you can not apply for regugee status after you were here for almost 4 years on a work permit.
Second, this program applies only to certain refugee claimants in the Greater Toronto Area. 

This is the link to the official information: Assisted Voluntary Return and Reintegration pilot program


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Dont leach of the Canadian Government, you should of never out yourself into a possition you could not afford to go home.

The employer has held there end of the agreement through, its time for you to step up and take responsibility.

You can allways look for a new employer to sponsor, or pay yourself home.


----------



## igili59 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just to clarify, I was employed employer in a foreign country and was transferred here in I infra-company transfer.

Igili59


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

igili59 said:


> Just to clarify, I was employed employer in a foreign country and was transferred here in I infra-company transfer.
> 
> Igili59


Hi,

Not to give you a lecture or trying to be ignorant, but I've never heard of an Intra-Company Transferred employee be left out in the cold.

I understand you said: 



igili59 said:


> No there was no provision in my contract however this contract is not enforceable for technical reasons.


If the language of the contract of employment was changed/modified to accommodate/facilitate something, then nothing else can be done.

If you were able to built a decent network during your stay here, and instead of accepting the fact of moving back to your home country, I suggest you start cashing in some of those contacts and try to find another sponsor ASAP.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

